# What makes us tick.



## LeslieD125 (Jan 1, 2021)

Hey all. I'm here to learn more about what makes us tick in our marriages. I'm happily married (by Grace) with a few bumps in the road. I want to give encouragement and support when and where I can. What is the biggest struggle you face in your marriage?


----------



## ElOtro (Apr 4, 2021)

In my decades ago gone marriage, we had what seemed to be various problems.
But the root of it all became more a bit more clear with the words she said in the end: in all those years together I never felt in love with you.


----------

